# x girlfriends call your house?



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

i was thinking about something that could have been a major factor in my wife getting annoyed, and her apparent dependency or paranoia.

i have had some weird x girlfriend situations, girls i dated YEARS ago.

one called my house, asked for me, called a few times. seemed to hang up on my wife. Finally tried to talk to my wife and starts telling her way back when she knew me she knew i would do well....... blah blah

Another calls, three times, actually gets to the point of trying to be my wifes friend or something and asking for emails. My wife kind of freaked out and just didnt know what do to with her.

Another lives in our same area, my wife knows of her through other people but not her personally. she goes on a kick one day hunting down my wife and telling her what a jerk i was YEARS ago and how she should leave me, then she comes back again acting nice to her.

All of the girls seemed to ask about me, two asked to talk to me directly.
i havent talked to any of them, as i really dont care what they are up to its been YEARS and i have no interest.
But i have noticed the times this has happen my wife gives me this twenty question routine about if i have talked to them. i honestly havent. 
the first in particuliar has called many times, i dont answer the phone, im not a phone answerer, so she hangs up or gets my wife. 

who even though it has let up now FINALLY i can tell she was never happy about it and im not sure she still quite is. It has been about five years now since i had a girlfriend other than her.
And my wife was my girlfriend before that one as well.
i havent cheated, havent even talked to these women. i cant even figure out why they called me. one i hadnt dated in like almost fifteen years.

i have to correct something. I DID talk to one, there was a fourth one. who was actually a x fiance. i still have pictures of her mostly just from my personal history though, of my life not because of any actual feelings toward her at this point other than wishing her well perhaps. i talked to her ONCE when she called. i tried to make it all civil, asked her if she wanted to come over and meet my wife, bring her boyfriend whatever and make it like normal just for old time rehashing. She never came and said she wanted to but "didnt feel comfortable with my wife there".

never heard from her again other than through other sources that she married someone else finally.
my wife seems particuliarly skeptical of her, but it was totally on the up and up. im not a cheater, no interest. But i didnt tell her she called until one day i mentioned it out of the blue, and she kind of wondered why i hadnt mentioned it before. But it really didnt occur to me, as there was nothing to it.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

well, and one more the wife doesnt like. a childhood girlfriend, a girl i basically grew up with because the familys knew eachother so i spent alot of time with her. i have her pictures when we were young in a photoalbum as well, but she is also in some of the family pictures. My wife doesnt like her pictures because the girl has written i love you etc. on the back of all of them. i keep them as they are family type, my life type photographs. nothing sinister. But when i have talked to that girl (our familys still know eachother) which is only every couple years i run into her i still get this strange reaction from my wife. This is all from relationships i had YEARS ago. not sure what to make of it.
am i wrong for keeping the pictures of my x girlfriends? i dont go out of my way to talk to any of them.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

well, i also almost had sex with one of the babysitters once. But not only did the babysitter change her mind saying she couldnt do it she eventually told my wife about it. we lost a babysitter on that one as my wife didnt want her back in the house again.

But the babysitter was over eighteen which a good thing, and me and my wife werent married then and in a dating phase not committed relationship so i dont see how she could hold that one against me. It was also YEARS ago.

well, and one of my wifes best friends. Came real close to having sex with her. So close the clothes were off. who also changed her mind last minute saying she couldnt do that to a friend even though she really wanted to. she told my wife as well. But again, we weren't married then, not serious, YEARS AGO. That shouldnt count either in my book.

edit: i did sleep with a tenant though, but again we werent married then, quite a while back, and we were in a "in between phase" relationship me and my wife. 
Trying to work things out but her trying to make us work much more than me. i considered us dating and didnt really care much at the time. But years ago, and we werent married yet then either....and i kind of went from girl, to girl, to girl back then...

just trying to think of reason my wife might be insecure and suffer fear of abandonment issues.....


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

QUOTE "just trying to think of reason my wife might be insecure and suffer fear of abandonment issues.....END QUOTE

You slept with other woman while you were "dating" your wife. If you and your (then girlfriend) wife, were in an exclusive relationship. I can see why she has issues!


----------

